# Pfury



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Depends on how bored I get. Or if I think of new topics. I am addicted so far.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

i have this feeling that im always somehow here...maybe its because i never sign out of pfury...i just close the browser


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I sign out but it always says I am on? who knows


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

pcrose said:


> I sign out but it always says I am on? who knows


 how would you know if you're already signed on, if you're signed out?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

When I come back it already has my name on their and half of the time it doesn't ask me for my password it depends on how long I am away if it is a couple of hours, I am still logged in when I click my favorites and come back to it. I do nothing and I post.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I am always on here.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

im always on but mainly at work but since ive had my pc fixed and new cable connection i spend some time whilst in my house now also
dixon


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

pcrose said:


> When I come back it already has my name on their and half of the time it doesn't ask me for my password it depends on how long I am away if it is a couple of hours, I am still logged in when I click my favorites and come back to it. I do nothing and I post.


 This would be because the board saves your login information and automatically does it when you view the portal. By means of cookies.
Delete your cookies and see what happends.

But yeah I'm always on
MAD


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

What is a cookie?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

You know like Oreo Cookies.. :







: I thought you would know these things...
















Just kidding. I know what it is but I dont know how to describe it. For every site you visit there is a cookie for it. It basically stores info of that site. In your case your cookie remembers who you are automatically to a site. Confusing I know...Im confusing myself just by telling you...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

so like predatoryfish.net is a cookie and p-fury is a cookie, so lost?


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

go here to understand
http://www.cookiecentral.com/

If not IM me and ill explain it
MAD


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I was here like over 50 times a day posting 100 posts per day.

NOW I AM BACK!!
WEEEEeeeeeeeee


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Usually, I have pfury running in the background while doing my thing, and switch over to it when I don't have things to do at that moment....


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

were was the option once a week?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Every f'n second of every f'n day.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Innes you are on here way more than once a week. Mad thanks for the cookie info.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i love this site,its like family i have learned so much info and all other thing from this site..much props to all


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i usually log on before work evening shift and than i check out whats new 9 hours later but it is preety fun i must admit.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pcrose said:


> Innes you are on here way more than once a week. Mad thanks for the cookie info.


 I didn't say I was only on here once a week, I just asked where was that option.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Im always on this shizzel cause im a post junkie and trying to surpass all of you in skulls!!! At work, at home, in my mind, body and soul... except for the times when the site is getting maintenance. Then I have to either do real work at work or chorse that i need to catch up on.


----------

